# Horse Transport Cheshire/Hertfordshire/Buckinghamshire/London area



## Jas Jas (11 May 2011)

Hi 

I moving my horse from Cheshire to Hertfordshire area ( near Rickmansworth/Chandlers Cross). Does anyone know of any good horse transport places (ideally with a driver) to move my 18Hh Clyde?

Thanks


----------



## BBH (11 May 2011)

Pop this in New lounge and someone will be able to help.

This section is for stolen items.


----------



## fatpiggy (12 May 2011)

Boothroyden are excellent. They are in Lancashire but not far above Manchester.  I know they are used to transporting heavies as when they took my mare they told me that they'd had Shires in the box we were in.


----------



## sport horse (14 May 2011)

Go to www.findhorsetransport.org  and fill out the questionnaire which then gets sent to all the transporters linked with the web site.  I managed to find a shared load within a few days (with Boothroyden who I agree were excellent) to bring two horses from Cheshire to Herts/Bucks borders.


----------



## Liesel (14 May 2011)

I used Enid at Blue Rose Transport to bring my mare from Manchester area to IOM.  Shes lovely and experienced if a little bit cookie in a nice way.  They go up and down the UK so worth a try try.


----------

